# Fleas



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

So you know the scenario. You get to your cabin/BOL/family farm house etc and realize there is a family of skunks living under your house. That's no big deal because you soon trap them out. But then you realize the house (and yard) are infested with fleas. What do you do? (I deal with this every spring but I go to the store and purchase carpet spray and treat the yard every year. What can someone do of they can't go buy raid etc?)

Sent from my EVO using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

We've had fair luck with borax. D.E. might help as well.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We use the lamp method ... works like a charm.

Best of luck.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Flea-Trap


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

*Andi said:


> We use the lamp method ... works like a charm.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Flea-Trap


Would have LOVED to have seen this last summer, when we were just _infested_, & found out too late that Frontline no longer works.


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

*Andi said:


> We use the lamp method ... works like a charm.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Flea-Trap


That is fascinating and not something I had seen before. We use DE outdoors in areas where there could be an issue. I'm going to file away the lamp method for future use "just in case".


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dursaban spread under and around the perimeter of your BOL will keep fleas at bay. This is a pesticide, and I don't recommend or use it unless there are dire circumstances. A Flea infestation can cause serious Illness, and I believe that a limited application would be called for in this instance.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I use a pet shampoo called Natural Chemistry De-Flea. The shampoo kills fleas on contact. When using it on some bottle feeder kittens the fleas floated to the surface of the fur 100% DEAD. 

Now, how does this help the carpet/floor situation? The shampoo can be used in a carpet shampooer. Yes, the manufacture has said if you use the concentrated shampoo in the shampooer it is 100% safe. The owner of the company responded to my inquires directly and said he uses the concentrate in his own Bissell shampooer at home during flea season. He even sent me a full gallon bottle of the concentrate for free to try in my shampooer.

D.E. will work on the baseboards and hard floors where the shampoo can't go.

I have had little luck with flea traps.

I did find that if you have pets you need to try Flea Free food additive. It is natural and mostly made of ACV. I use this with the cats and the dog with no fleas in my home. I don't even use commercial flea treatments any more. If I had to I'd use Trifexis for the dog.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Thankfully,or maybe not so thankfully, we don't have problems with fleas around our home or property. Ticks in the spring, big time. As to being not so thankful. The only time I ever get fleas is when I'm dressing out a deer or elk and sadly I haven't been hunting for a number of years, thing is, especially when I've gotten a deer it seems I always get flea bites around my waist. Only one time a nice buck I shot had none, I claim he had just been bathing in the creek just for me.:2thumb: Fleas can carry nasty diseases, when we lived in Colorado we would hear of one or people getting black plague, probably from handling rodents.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Flea control naturally.*

Guinea fowl will eat fleas, grasshoppers and ticks. They'll even kill snakes! ... We had them around our home in the country,never had a problem.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have gotten fleas twice on my bed. Flea bites are NO FUN! They itch for weeks.

Both times I used flea powder and it worked like a champ. I have since wondered what flea powder really is. I wondered if it was Diatomaceous Earth?


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I use regular old salt. Poor it into the carpet and around the yard, porch, sheds, etc.. Cedar shavings in dog kennels. And a good dose of demon in the yard twice a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I usually diazanon the yard and spray the carpets every year. I just got to wondering what I'd do about the nasty little critters if I couldn't go to town and get that stuff, even temporarily.

Sent from my EVO using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I was told about using regular old salt last year for my carpets and I tell you what I was surprised at how well it worked. We left the salt in the carpet over night and then vacuumed the floor the next morning. I took the bag out and it was full of dead fleas.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Diatomaceous Earth sprinkled with a salt shaker or make a shaker with a tin can (poked holes) and a scarf over the top with a ruler handle(like my dad always had).

Leave overnight and vacuum the next morning.

Insect repellent-- spray bottle of water, a few drops of peppermint oil; shake with every use.


----------

